# La Pavoni and Mignon



## La Davey (Jun 28, 2020)

My little set up


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice glasses👌


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've got 2 user names? What?

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

What scales are they bud?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Look like Acaia Pearl to me.


----------

